# [Tip] Syncronisation de l'horloge avec un serveur NTP

## shmal

Peut être utile :

```
#emerger clockspeed

emerge clockspeed

# Un serveur ntp

ntp_server="138.195.130.71" #par exemple

# Pour voir le décalage

sntpclock $ntp_server | clockview

# Pour synchroniser

sntpclock $ntp_server | clockadd

# sntpclock $ntp_server | clockview #pour revérifer ;)
```

Un lien plus completLast edited by shmal on Mon Aug 29, 2005 8:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## scout

Merci, car moi avant je faisait ça avec ntp, mais clockspeed c'est plus léger.

 *Quote:*   

> *  net-misc/ntp
> 
>       Latest version available: 4.2.0-r2
> 
>       Latest version installed: 4.2.0-r2
> ...

 

à comparer aux 25 ko de clockspeed, mais il y a aussi rdate

 *Quote:*   

> *  net-misc/rdate
> 
>       Latest version available: 990821-r1
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

pour voir le décalage:

ntpdate -q ntp.tuxfamily.net

ou rdate ntp.tuxfamily.net

pour syncroniser, en root: ntpdate ntp.tuxfamily.net ou rdate -s ntp.tuxfamily.net

sinon il y a aussi dans ce paquet le démon ntp qui corrige progressivement les erreurs d'horloge, de manière à être tout le temps à la bonne heure à quelques secondes prêt.

Pour mettre l'heure à chaque démarrage, on peux taper les commandes précédentes dans local.start, ou alors:

 */etc/conf.d/ntp-client wrote:*   

> NTPCLIENT_CMD="ntpdate"
> 
> NTPCLIENT_OPTS="-b ntp.tuxfamily.net"

 

rc-update add ntp-client default

/etc/init.d/ntp-client start

Et sinon, merci pour m'avoir fait découvrir clockspeed!   :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Effectivement moi aussi j'utilisais ntp juste pour avoir le ntp-client... clockspeed étant bien plus léger c'est sympa comme tips, thx !

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais ca a l'air pas mal, vais peut etre passer a clockspeed  :Very Happy: 

merci du tip   :Wink: 

----------

## shmal

De rien, c'est toujours un plaisir pour noob d'apprendre qqch à un vétéran  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

Mon statut de vétéran n'indique qu'une chose, que je raconte des conneries depuis plus longtemps que les autres  :Wink: 

En plus dans ce cas précis clockspeed est quand même carrément plus léger pour mon utilisation par rapport à ntp.

----------

## rom

Vraiment très bien clockspeed. Seulement dommage,  il ne prend pas en compte les noms de domaine.Last edited by rom on Tue Sep 07, 2004 4:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dais

En passant, comment ça se fait qu'en me mettant sur le fuseau horaire de Montréal ( Canada/Eastern, GMT -5) et donc 6h de moins qu'en France, je me retrouve juste avec 4h de moins ? o_o

----------

## kernelsensei

heure hiver/ete ?

----------

## Dais

non, toujours 6h de décalage entre le Québec et la France (à part heure d'été où on change d'heure une semaine avant vous)

----------

## rom

il faut que ton bios indique l'heure en temps universel et pour ça mettre CLOCK="UTC" dans ton /etc/rc.conf.

Si tu utilises windoze en biboot gare : win la cochonne te remet l'heure en temps local sans te demander quoi que ce soit et il faut resynchroniser une fois arrivé ss linux.

-- romLast edited by rom on Tue Sep 07, 2004 4:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dais

c'est déjà en CLOCK=UTC dans mon rc.conf

et oui, dualboot avec windows mais même à ça, ça n'explique pas pourquoi 4h et pas 6 ou 0 o_o

----------

## rom

As-tu mis à jour tes locales? As-tu fait env-update ? As-tu resynchronisé ?Last edited by rom on Tue Sep 07, 2004 4:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scout

 *rom wrote:*   

> Vraiment très bien clockspeed. Seulement dommage,  il ne prends pas en compte les noms de domaine.

 

emerge host

puis avec un peu de bash,

```
geoffrey@scout> hostx ntp.tuxfamily.net

ntp.tuxfamily.net       A       212.85.158.2

ntp.tuxfamily.net       A       80.67.179.98

geoffrey@scout> hostx ntp.tuxfamily.net | head -n 1                                                                                  

ntp.tuxfamily.net       A       212.85.158.2

geoffrey@scout> hostx ntp.tuxfamily.net | head -n 1 | awk '{print $3}'

80.67.179.98
```

donc ntpserver=`hostx ntp.tuxfamily.net | head -n 1 | awk '{print $3}'` devrait pouvoir faire l'affaire ... sinon rdate sait prendre les noms de domaine et ne pèse que 3ko

Enfin moi je ne suis pas un pro du bash, peut être on peux faire encore mieux ...

----------

## Dais

 *rom wrote:*   

> As-tu mis à jour tes locales? As-tu fais env-update ? As-tu resynchronisé ?

 

oui oui oui

----------

## scout

pour que ce ne soit pas la bataille avec windows, il faut mettre CLOCK="local" je crois

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

> pour que ce ne soit pas la bataille avec windows, il faut mettre CLOCK="local" je crois

 

oui moi, j'en suis même sûr.  :Razz: 

----------

## Talosectos

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *scout wrote:*   pour que ce ne soit pas la bataille avec windows, il faut mettre CLOCK="local" je crois 
> 
> oui moi, j'en suis même sûr. 

 

Je confirme aussi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fafounet

Apres m'être apercu que mon horlog était bien décalé j'ai voulu mettre à jour l'horloge. mais voila ce que j'ai : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ntpdate -q ntp.tuxfamily.net
> 
> Looking for host ntp.tuxfamily.net and service ntp
> ...

 

----------

## Talosectos

Apparemment, ils sont après modifié les IP de leur serveurs

http://tuxfamily.net/

----------

## cylgalad

Des serveurs ntp :

- ntp.obspm.fr

- ntp.univ-lyon1.fr

- ntp.via.ecp.fr

----------

